# CPU Kühler für i5-750



## Tiësto (13. September 2009)

*CPU Kühler für i5-750*

Hallo zusammen , 

ich möchte mir einen i5-750 kaufen. Nun wollte ich wissen welchen Kühler ihr empfehlt. 

MFG


----------



## Chicago (13. September 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5-750*

Hi,

wenn genügend platzt, den hier: Scythe Mugen 2 (Sockel 478/775/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCMG-2000) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Edit: Und noch auf nen Montage-kit warteten, okay, so besser^^.

gruß Chicago


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (13. September 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5-750*

Die Empfehlung ging knapp danebn, glaub Tiesto freut sich mehr, wenn der Kühler auch montierbar is 

Soviele Kühler gibts eh noch nicht für den neuen Sockel. Den Noctua NH-U12P kann ich dir nahelegen oder den Thor's Hammer. Für beide gibts schon Montagekits


----------



## PontifexM (13. September 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5-750*

dazu brauch er aber ein passenden kit,das es aber noch nicht gibt.


----------



## eVoX (13. September 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5-750*

Der Mugan 2 passt da gar nicht drauf.

Wie ich schon in anderen Thread gesagt habe, falls du die CPU noch nicht gekaufts hast, warte mit den Kühlerkauf bis die Deckung an Alternativ Kühler groß genug ist.

Einige werden noch Montagekits bekommen, dass dauert noch etwas. 

Ansosnten musst du dich solange mit den Boxed begnügen oder du nimmst EKL Nordwand, Zalman CNPS10X Quiet oder Scythe Ninja 2, kommt drauf an ob du OC willst oder nicht und was du ausgeben willst.


----------



## FortunaGamer (13. September 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5-750*

Warte bis es ein Halterungsset für denn Prolimatech Megahalems gibt, das ist derzeit der Beste Kühler auf dem Markt. Der Halter sollte bald raus kommen.


----------



## McZonk (13. September 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5-750*

Noctua NH12P-SE*2*. Bereits 1156-rdy und bietet mit Doppelbelüftung eine super Leistung. Verarbeitung ist auch super, nur die Farbe der Lüfter könnte nicht Jedermanns Sache sein. Diese kann man ggf. aber auch gegen seine Eigenen tauschen. Die Montage rockt und erfordert nicht wie der Mugen jedesmal beim CPU-Wechsel ein Ausbau des ganzen Boardes.


----------



## eVoX (13. September 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler für i5-750*

Es ist ein NH-*U*12P SE2, mit zwei Lüftern für knapp 60€ ok, aber warten würd ich trotzdem.


----------

